# 1939 Iver Johnson tricycle restoration



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 15, 2013)

I am restoring a  1939 Iver J  tricycle and I was wondering if any one had any of the Persons rear axle rubber caps. see pic's
Mine are super brittle.  Or a substitute that would work.  The cap is 2" , looks like a tiny toilet plunger.
Also, this one has the metal rear tool bag, that had a leather flap, does any one have a picture of the correct fastener to secure the flap, mine is MIA. 

Any Ideas on solid rubber tires 15" and 21"

Many Thanks


----------



## Handyman (Dec 16, 2013)

*Tool Bag Latch*

Hi Frank,
I believe I have the same toolbag on a childrens sidewalk/juniorcycle.  Maybe there's a Cabe member out there that has an Iver toolbag that is in such a sad state of repair that this part could be made available? Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 16, 2013)

*Bag*

Hi, 
You nailed it, that is the same bag, It looks to be a Persons type bag, with that type of fastener. I can work with that.
You have solved my mystery.

Many Thanks for the pic's and your time.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 16, 2013)

Keep us posted with updated pics. I have one in line to restore as well.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 17, 2013)

*Iver Trike*

Will do ,  I should be getting my re chromed parts from the chroming shop soon, I still have to get the paint done, just waiting for a bit warmer weather . 

Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 18, 2013)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Will do ,  I should be getting my re chromed parts from the chroming shop soon, I still have to get the paint done, just waiting for a bit warmer weather .
> 
> Thanks




Wow...sounds like you're doing a first class restoration on your little Iver. Can't wait to see how she turns out! That's interesting about the rear wheel rubber caps. Those are the first caps I've ever seen or heard of on trikes from that era that were made from rubber. There are some youtube videos showing how to cast small parts out of different materials. Perhaps you could clean up the surfaces on one cap to make a good mold from and cast new caps from urethane rubber compound.

Dave


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 18, 2013)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Will do , I should be getting my re chromed parts from the chroming shop soon, I still have to get the paint done, just waiting for a bit warmer weather .
> 
> Thanks




Cool post some pics of your parts when they come in. Would love to see the progress as it happens.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 29, 2013)

*Iver Trike progress*

Here are some pics of the seat/tool bag,  and items I had chromed, I did not chrome all .
The seats were originally sewn on the edges, but hard to find any one to do that, so I made my own inner pan, as seen on many vintage bicycle seats.  It worked very well and still looks vintage.  I use Veg tanned leather, and hand dye the leather.

Its coming together well.

I will post more pics, as I get them done.

Cheers


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 29, 2013)

Great job on your seat. Parts look really nice too!
Thanks for the update can't wait to see more progress


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 30, 2013)

NICE ! That looks great . One vehicle I haven't finished yet , makes me excited to see your progress . What color are you going with ? What size wheels on this one ? .  Please keep us posted .

 Scott


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 2, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> NICE ! That looks great . One vehicle I haven't finished yet , makes me excited to see your progress . What color are you going with ? What size wheels on this one ? .  Please keep us posted .
> 
> Scott





I am going to paint it the original Blue and white, the tire size is 21" front,  and 15" for the rears

Thanks


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice seeing a Valocipede restored. I did the same project 20 years ago for my daughter. I still have the IJ trike! Your seat looks great and I also have the Rear toolbag like yours. After completion of Velocipede, I couldn't help myself trying to ride it! ha! Post more pics!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 3, 2014)

You really did a terrific job on that seat! It does still have the appearance of the era the trike is from. Was it difficult to form an inner pan? Thanks for the update...the Iver is coming along nicely. 

Dave


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank You,    The inner pan wasn't to bad , I have made them before on big bikes, I use a english wheel to get the arc, hammer dolly the rest to get it to fit.

Very nice job on your IJ trike, looks great

Cheers.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 5, 2014)

Its hard to tell from the pictures. How do the cranks attach? Do they have cotter pins. I have a bunch of NOS trike cranks that I want to identify.
Love your trikes by the way. I have a 1920s Steel Craft Trike.
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 5, 2014)

I have an early Iver trike resto in the queue. And the cranks do have cotter pins. I'm on the hunt for a crank. Do you have any like the chrome plated ones above? Thanks


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 5, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I have an early Iver trike resto in the queue. And the cranks do have cotter pins. I'm on the hunt for a crank. Do you have any like the chrome plated ones above? Thanks




I'll look in the box tomorrow. How long is the crank that you need?
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks!
Here's some pics


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 6, 2014)

*Cranks*

Looks like the same crank I have, about 4 1/8" long.

Sending a before picture for you all.

Thanks


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 7, 2014)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Looks like the same crank I have, about 4 1/8" long.
> 
> Sending a before picture for you all.
> 
> Thanks



If that was my trike, I would not repaint it. Its too nice and original. If you want a restored one, look for one to restore that has already been repainted. You can only have original paint once...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 7, 2014)

^ What he said...I'll trade you my frame for yours and pay for shipping? With that said it's your trike to do whatever you want with it


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 13, 2014)

I know what you mean on original patina and paint, fact is this is not my trike , I am doing it for someone , and that is what they wanted.

Thanks


----------

